# Break out the measuring sticks



## formerBrat (May 27, 2009)

Apparently not a new point of contention, as it mentions that last DNI and CIA chief had issues about this as well. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090527/ap_on_go_ot/us_intelligence_turf_war



> CIA, intel director locked in spy turf battle
> 
> By PAMELA HESS, Associated Press Writer
> 33 mins ago
> ...


----------



## formerBrat (May 27, 2009)

I guess my question would have to be, would this ease the flow of information to the people who needed it, or would it create more of a territorial atmosphere? I can see both side of the argument.


----------



## EverSoLost (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the post, very informative to me.  I dont have enough knowledge on the subject to comment other than I cant figure out why they just dont "Umbrella-ize" Intelligence as a general whole.  But I'm sure that stems from my lack of knowledge on the subject.


----------

